# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Expand/Collapse Entire Items in a Field in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Select an item in the Row Labels field area (2003 (item) in Years field, see screenshot below).
2.	Select PivotTable Tools -> Options -> Collapse Entire Field (in Active Field Group).
Before Collapse:



After Collapse:



Double-click an item in the Row Labels field area (2003 (item) in Years field, see screenshot above).

----------


## kisanvikas2015

Hi,

I need help in expand/collapse item in years field.
I am not able to view Pivot Table Tools please help; I am using excel 2013 version.

Regards,
Vikas

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Here we go again. 

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

Thread closed.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I have reconsidered this based on member input and have determined that this is not a rule violation. However, it is unlikely that you will get your question answered in a thread that is 8 years old and has no replies. I still recommend you start a new thread with this question in Excel General.

----------


## kisanvikas2015

Hi Jeff,

First of all I would like to appreciate that you have overruled rule #2. :Cool: 

Second thing is I found this Tips n Tutorials section a great help.
I want to know the answer as I am using excel 2013 version & the tip is related to excel 2007 version.

Thanks for your recommendation :Smilie:  & I sincerely hope that someone will give answer.

Regards,
Vikas

----------


## 6StringJazzer

*kisanvikas2015*, although follow-up questions are allowed in this forum, you are responding to a thread that is 8 years old and has no replies. Therefore it is unlikely anybody is going to answer your question.

I recommend you start a new thread in Excel General to ask your question.

----------

